# Tang Soo Do United's Website Update



## Pale Rider (Aug 18, 2004)

I wanted to share this with everyone to get your ideas and input.  I just finished this page up on the hyungs, and made it where the Hangul/Hanja is on the site, but if moused over the English definitions appear at the bottom.

If and when you get a chance, please let me know what you think of the page (or site overall)

Thanks

*Tang Soo Do Hyoungs*

Tang Soo!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 18, 2004)

Site looks great Bill


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 19, 2004)

Thank you,

The only problem that I am facing is the Hangul that I have on the site - alot of people can't see.


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 23, 2004)

I just wanted to inform everyone that I finally did it... I believe that I have Naihanchi Eedan down and placed it on the net for anyone to take a look at.

I placed the mpeg version on this site
*Tang Soo Do Hyoungs*

and the larger broadband version for Windows on this site
*Tang Soo Do Hyoungs on Kentucky Artist*

Thank you


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 24, 2004)

Cool site.  You guys do your forms different then how I learned.  It would be awesome if I made a site like that so we could compare the differences.


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 24, 2004)

Do you have your forms on any type of video - such as vhs or any of the 8mm formats. Or if you have them in wmv, mpeg, you could upload them on my http://www.kentucky-artist.com site (client upload) as long as it isn't over 7Mb.  We could compare the differences that way.


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 12, 2004)

Just to let everyone know that TSDU now has a better forum.  Yea, that's right we are moving to a board powered by phpBB.

Come and check us out.... we would love to have all the TSD people we can get...

http://www.kentucky-artist.com/forums/TSDU/index.php

It has the capabilities of each user changing the appearance, and language for the board.  and many other ....

I hope to see you there...

TS!


----------



## Chizikunbo (Nov 6, 2004)

Great Work Kyo Sa Richards, you have a promising future with TSDU!


----------

